

Creating Simple Transactional Emails for Referly - dmor
http://blog.refer.ly/creating-simple-transactional-emails-for-refe

======
twakefield
Looks good - I like the simple message and clean look.

Don't forget to use multi-part and include a text portion. HTML only emails
are a spam flag. We have some more tips about content and how it affects
deliverability here: [http://documentation.mailgun.net/faqs.html#does-the-
content-...](http://documentation.mailgun.net/faqs.html#does-the-content-of-
my-email-matter-for-deliverability)

------
david_shaw
Looks good to me; you've managed to avoid the common caveat of ugly or over-
imaged HTML e-mail. This is a message I'd certainly welcome into my inbox!

One thing you might consider is changing the wording of the message, assuming
that a balance update always means rewards being earned (rather than
deducted). It might have more positive connotations to state something like
"You've earned rewards!" rather than the cordial "your balance has been
updated."

I know I always get a nice feeling when I get the Paypal email "You've got
Money!"

~~~
dmor
Ah very good point! I should have mentioned the subject line (very important
to email design) is:

Your Referly Account Has New Rewards

do you think it would be worth repeating in the body too, or overkill?

~~~
david_shaw
That definitely makes it a lot clearer from the get-go.

It probably couldn't hurt to re-include the message (who doesn't like a
reminder that they just made money?), but with the subject line in mind, the
body seems to serve more as reinforcement for the original message.

Again, great job with this, it's always tricky to toe the line of much-
anticipated email and spam-like messages.

